

How Building a Black Hole for Interstellar Led to a Scientific Discovery - TeMPOraL
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/astrophysics-interstellar-black-hole

======
ingenter
These guys are not pioneers in this field, "realistic" black hole rendering
was done many times before them.

For example, a ring visible twice can be seen here:

[http://www.spacetimetravel.org/filme/bsm1/bsm1-xe-640x480.mp...](http://www.spacetimetravel.org/filme/bsm1/bsm1-xe-640x480.mpg)

Black hole warping light:

[http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/schw.html](http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/schw.html)

Other relativistic renders:

[http://www.spacetimetravel.org/galerie/galerie.html](http://www.spacetimetravel.org/galerie/galerie.html)

------
astrodust
Sigh. Even the headline is a spoiler.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Where's the spoiler? Nothing in this text seems to tell anything more about
the movie than trailers.

~~~
astrodust
Trailers are the absolute worst. It's like a condensed version of the film.

